# Sanding walls between coats



## E&J Painting

I've heard different thoughts about when and how often to sand prior to, and in-between coats. My one buddy gives the walls a light sand between each and every coat. Overkill or ?


----------



## daArch

If your paint, applicators, surface, and environment are clean, then there really is no reason.

That said, I have seen painted walls that are abysmal. For some people, sanding the walls another time would be the least of their worries


----------



## jack pauhl

Like daArch said but also depends on the look you're after. Sometimes we sand between coats to knock down the previous light roller texture despite it being clean. Level 5 type work always gets sanded aggressively between coats so does anything high and visible over Level 4.

Some cheap flat heavy paints are best to sand between coats because they tend to build heavier nap textures. All depends on the level of quality you need to produce.


----------



## straight_lines

Unless you clean really really well or someone has the first coat is gonna pick up a lot of dust. Sanding the primer coat is essential in most cases. 

On high end work we sand everything between coats and wipe with a tack cloth.


----------



## vermontpainter

I consider it mandatory. Radius 360 sander from Full Circle International and the Wooster Dust Eater. Very cheap insurance and quality measure.


----------



## Paradigmzz

depends on the surface. I have never once sanded any wall. Then again, all my walls are textured. I always think it is funny to hear about sanding between coats, but I am in a completely different region, and level 5 or smooth surfaced walls are very rare and almost unheard of here. 

Commercial here is fine orange or knock down. Most homes are roll textured. 

Sanding for me is for skim coats of mud.... Sorry I'm no help...


----------



## Dave Mac

overkill


----------



## vermontpainter

Dave Mac said:


> overkill


*"Dave Mac knows how to paint the interior of your home*



How to properly prepare the surface"


Confusing!

:jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

vermontpainter said:


> I consider it mandatory. Radius 360 sander from Full Circle International and the Wooster Dust Eater. Very cheap insurance and quality measure.


OK Scott, I'll bite. Just to set up where I am coming from, my average job is a repaint. Substrates are usually in fair to good condition. 

I will pole-sand the _existing _surfaces, but unless I'm rolling with crap in my paint I don't see the reason? I typically use BM Regal line or better. Of course there are times I will sand between coats, but on an _average _repaint, I don't see the point. Am I a hack?


----------



## vermontpainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> OK Scott, I'll bite. Just to set up where I am coming from, my average job is a repaint. Substrates are usually in fair to good condition.
> 
> I will pole-sand the _existing _surfaces, but unless I'm rolling with crap in my paint I don't see the reason? I typically use BM Regal line or better. Of course there are times I will sand between coats, but on an _average _repaint, I don't see the point. Am I a hack?


Well theres a lightning rod, mr moderator!

On repaints, I definitely pole sand and dust, sometimes even dirtex scrub walls if we see anything. We had a resi repaint recently where they had run a humidifier years ago, serious mildew streaking that for some reason, on testing, would not hold wall paint. So, hardcore sand, bin, feather, and go. Its not life or death in between coats in this situation, but why not? A little extra scuff provides some adhesion and gets rid of any nap fuzz. Also, dulls them a bit which makes visibility a little better on final coat. 

I think its a quick and easy, but important enough step in the process to make it a habit. On higher end nc, absolutely. The walls want to be soft and smooth. 

I dont use this at all as a selling point. No one cares to know that you do it. Its just another step in the process that literally takes minutes. Easy to build into pricing. You're not a hack. I'm sure your walls are great.


----------



## Dave Mac

vermontpainter said:


> *"Dave Mac knows how to paint the interior of your home*
> 
> 
> 
> How to properly prepare the surface"
> 
> Confusing!
> 
> :jester:


O man


----------



## straight_lines

I agree Scott, it doesn't take that long to pole sand. You are adding in 15 minutes to an average bedroom repaint. I will cheat sanding however, and make sure to get around the switch plates very good, and about 6' up. 

Anything over that no one is gonna be rubbing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I always use the car analogy with my guys when we start a job. I'll say "This job is a Chevy" Or, "This job is a Rolls" type of thing and everything in-between. For me, obviously the Rolls gets the polesand between coats, but thats not my _average _job. My average job would be a "Camry". 

I will do all the things you listed Scott at various times, Dirtex, polesand if we have fuzzies between coats etc. I am just debating _average. _Not trying to be a "lightning rod" or flame at all. Just feel like a productive, good natured debate this morning and hopefully learn something new. I'm always open to new ideas, after all thats why I'm here. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I always use the car analogy with my guys when we start a job. I'll say "This job is a Chevy" Or, "This job is a Rolls" type of thing and everything in-between. For me, obviously the Rolls gets the polesand between coats, but thats not my _average _job. My average job would be a "Camry".
> 
> I will do all the things you listed Scott at various times, Dirtex, polesand if we have fuzzies between coats etc. I am just debating _average. _Not trying to be a "lightning rod" or flame at all. Just feel like a productive, good natured debate this morning and hopefully learn something new. I'm always open to new ideas, after all thats why I'm here. :thumbsup:


I was just kidding Paul. But the 360 and dust eater are standard procedure here.


----------



## CliffK

Schmidt & Co. said:


> OK Scott, I'll bite. Just to set up where I am coming from, my average job is a repaint. Substrates are usually in fair to good condition.
> 
> I will pole-sand the _existing _surfaces, but unless I'm rolling with crap in my paint I don't see the reason? I typically use BM Regal line or better. Of course there are times I will sand between coats, but on an _average _repaint, I don't see the point. Am I a hack?


 Absolutely agree. There is a time and place for everything. Knowing the right time and place is the key to success. Most of the time in the market in which we function it would be overkill and unnecessary-maybe even silly.. That being said, if I am finishing some new doors on a remodel they are sanded between all coats and smooth as a baby's  "knowing when to hold 'em and knowing when to fold 'em" is the key.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

vermontpainter said:


> I was just kidding Paul. But the 360 and dust eater are standard procedure here.


I know Scott, didn't think you were upset. I'm always looking for ways to improve the product I deliver, and now you've got me thinking is all. I'm constantly evaluating what we do and making adjustments as to what is "standard".


----------



## Dave Mac

Just for the record we finish two jobs up on Friday
one job we applied primer plus two coats to walls and trim and sanded in between each and every coat, and wiped down.

Other job light sand on everything two coats on wall but no sanding in between coats after you put the first coat on we let it dry and put the second coat on. Both client are repeats customers and are writing testimonials and are giving us more work bla bla bla 

like Paul and cliff said time and place for everything.


----------



## plainpainter

I use to pole sand between all coats. And I disagree that it doesn't take much time, if it don't take much time - you aren't really sanding. Not to mention - cleaning up all the dust is time consuming if you really do it right. Over the last few years I have been challenging my own methods - I've held back and started sanding less. The last job I did was a total re-mud of the walls after wallpaper removal. I duct taped my shop vac to the end of the pole sander and had a strong halogen lamp and sanded it to perfection. Then I oil primed and two topcoats of paint - and didn't sand once during those applications - except a quick sponge sand in spots if there was some nic-nacs. And the final product looked as good as anything I had done in the past.


----------



## Harry

I'd say it depends on how it looks and feels.
Unwanted texture or surface materials would be the only reason why you'd HAVE to sand...I don't think there is a bonding issue.

Do surfaces look and feel better after sanding between coats? Probably.


----------



## Wolfgang

Always scuff sanded between coats. Time was built into the price. After doing it that way for so many years, it's second nature.....and it impresses the heck out of the HO's......even if it didn't need it.

BTW: Are we going to start a pool to see how many pages this thread can go?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Im betting at least 3 more pages. For the record, you can see my stance above. Is this old school methodology or necesarry evil inherent with smooth walls? 

In my opinion (which doesnt matter):

if you are creating fuzzies between coats- your roller sucks
if you are doing it for bonding issues- the paint you use sucks. 

I understand if there is mildew or hairspray or surface contamination. 

I understand if you are trying to remove as much stipple as humanly possible.

I do not understand the logic if it is just : "That is the way we did it, so we should always do it." 

Please elaborate if there is something I am missing. If its level 5; I get it. Like I have stated above, smooth walls are not represented in my region. Is this a plaster wall thing?

As for sanding around switch plates, I take them off anways. Cutting around plates is a very poor idea IMHO. It only takes seconds to remove them- you can then clean them with a clorox wipe or replace them for 49 cents. 

If there is a "funk chunk" in the texture, I will remove it but have never thought a pole sander or any major sanding was a necessary prerequisite to being a painter.


----------



## johnpaint

Paradigmzz said:


> Im betting at least 3 more pages. For the record, you can see my stance above. Is this old school methodology or necesarry evil inherent with smooth walls?
> 
> In my opinion (which doesnt matter):
> 
> if you are creating fuzzies between coats- your roller sucks
> if you are doing it for bonding issues- the paint you use sucks.
> 
> I understand if there is mildew or hairspray or surface contamination.
> 
> I understand if you are trying to remove as much stipple as humanly possible.
> 
> I do not understand the logic if it is just : "That is the way we did it, so we should always do it."
> 
> Please elaborate if there is something I am missing. If its level 5; I get it. Like I have stated above, smooth walls are not represented in my region. Is this a plaster wall thing?
> 
> As for sanding around switch plates, I take them off anways. Cutting around plates is a very poor idea IMHO. It only takes seconds to remove them- you can then clean them with a clorox wipe or replace them for 49 cents.
> 
> If there is a "funk chunk" in the texture, I will remove it but have never thought a pole sander or any major sanding was a necessary prerequisite to being a painter.


This is paint talk, we say more than we do.


----------



## Paradigmzz

johnpaint said:


> This is paint talk, we say more than we do.


I recognize this fact John, but were you responding to something I said or just throwing that out there? I already forgot what I wrote:whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint

Paradigmzz said:


> I recognize this fact John, but were you responding to something I said or just throwing that out there? I already forgot what I wrote:whistling2:


No, not you at all, just the over kill we usually state but never do. lol. I think you know what I mean, you have been here for awhile.:yes:


----------



## daArch

All I know is that I wish ALL the walls I hang on had been painted by Scott's crew. 

The crap I see on walls ..........


I still think it's overkill if care and proper procedures are being followed, but I would never argue against it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Differance in re-paint and NC. When you spray and back roll the ceiling, you get overspary on the walls. If you quick sand the walls before you roll em, the overspray from the ceiling will fly off the wall, and the furbies around the nail spots and flats will lay down.

Gee and you guys think I'm a hack!!! sheese


----------



## cardwizzard

I always, always sand between coats. It's the way I was taught and belive in. So little extra work for a superior finish and adhesion. Question should be reasons for not sanding between coats. To me this is the basics.


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> All I know is that I wish ALL the walls I hang on had been painted by Scott's crew.
> 
> The crap I see on walls ..........
> 
> 
> I still think it's overkill if care and proper procedures are being followed, but I would never argue against it.


Thanks Bill. I was just on one of our jobs this morning, doing the cuts in the employee lounge of a hair salon we are doing. As I was cutting along, I thought that in addition to eliminating pole sanding and dusting, I could also offer a reduced rate if the customer was ok with us not using drop cloths, removing switch plates, or even moving furniture (just paint around), if I could just leave our trash in the customers garage that would be good. I realized that it makes no sense to offer an obsolete level of serviice anymore. 

But then I saw this post, and returned to my roots. Thanks.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Sand and wipe/dust all coats. We also vac if the application demands.

Does anyone use a porter cable sander for painting?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

ROOMINADAY said:


> Sand and wipe/dust all coats. We also vac if the application demands.
> 
> Does anyone use a porter cable sander for painting?


 I have three PC sanders for drywall, but I have never had any luck sanding painted walls wih them,,, they WILL leave swirl maks and tracks on paint. JMO


----------



## NEPS.US

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have three PC sanders for drywall, but I have never had any luck sanding painted walls wih them,,, they WILL leave swirl maks and tracks on paint. JMO


I agree. 


I have a few as well and only use them for new, primed drywall or plaster.


----------



## DeanV

Good to know about the power sanders. I had been tempted to give one a try sometime. I will save my money for now.

As far as sanding between coats on walls, unless you really are sanding thoroughly, to sand between finish coats does not make much sense to me. It is not needed for adhesion and unless there are errors to fix on the first coat it is not going to make any difference in the final coat IMHO. Sanding is to remove imperfections and to increase adhesion. If neither of those is an issue, why bother and create more dust in the house.


----------



## vermontpainter

DeanV said:


> Good to know about the power sanders. I had been tempted to give one a try sometime. I will save my money for now.
> 
> As far as sanding between coats on walls, unless you really are sanding thoroughly, to sand between finish coats does not make much sense to me. It is not needed for adhesion and unless there are errors to fix on the first coat it is not going to make any difference in the final coat IMHO. Sanding is to remove imperfections and to increase adhesion. If neither of those is an issue, why bother and create more dust in the house.


Because it makes them smooth. Babies butt smooth.


----------



## plainpainter

DeanV said:


> Good to know about the power sanders. I had been tempted to give one a try sometime. I will save my money for now.
> 
> As far as sanding between coats on walls, unless you really are sanding thoroughly, to sand between finish coats does not make much sense to me. It is not needed for adhesion and unless there are errors to fix on the first coat it is not going to make any difference in the final coat IMHO. Sanding is to remove imperfections and to increase adhesion. If neither of those is an issue, why bother and create more dust in the house.


I remember helping out a friend on her job's. When I first met her, she wasn't using extension poles and hand sanding walls, good times. LOL!

Anyways - it was on her jobs that I'd start to experiment, she would sand between coats {at this point I had gotten her use to extension poles, but she was still sanding by hand} And she'd ask me to put two coats on the walls in a hallway, bedroom, etc. So seeing it wasn't my job and didn't care as much{sorry Audrey} after the preliminary wall prep - I'd go ahead and cut and rolled two coats without any sanding in between and tell her I sanded between coats. We used Benjamin Moore paints, both regal and aura - as well as California 2010 and Freshcoat paints. And nobody was ever the wiser. It was at this point I realized sanding and vaccuming dust between coats was an awful lot more work with no discernable difference in quality. 

Sanding, I believe, creates better adhesion by way of what's called 'mechanical' adhesion as opposed to chemical adhesion {i.e. glues, resins, etc}. The problem with mechanical adhesion - is that you need to so thoroughly sand a surface such that is resembles 'frosted' lenses. I don't believe most guys passing over a pole sander real quick achieve this amount of sanding between coats. A more effective way to achieve this thorough sanding would actually be to wash a surface down with TSP and rinse, and only sand off the 'bits' to improve cosmetic appeal. And when we are dealing with latex paints, we're dealing with a cross-linking of resin molecules that takes several weeks to complete. If you apply one coat of paint several hours after the first coat - there will be cross-linking going on between both coats that will eventually make both coats of paint into 'One' after a months' time. I think sanding would only be really needed if you let 10 days or more elapse between coats for whatever reason.


----------



## propainterJ

Wow,sanding latex paint walls in between coats?

I never,ever been asked to that by my bosses in my 20 plus years.

We used to have to sand some tract walls when the drywall guys werent doing it good enough for whatever reason,and sometimes we'll have to help out a drywall patch with a little feathering at the edges.

But to take a previously painted wall,put a coat of latex paint on it,let it dry and then sand it?Never heard of it.

Sometimes or actually every time,if theres a high spot or funky chuncky in the first coat we'll pick it out but no way do we sand walls in between coats.

Now doors,wood trim,cabinets of course sand,prime,sand,prime tack cloth finish


----------



## daArch

As I sit here trying to kill 45 minutes, I ponder this whole discussion. As I've mentioned before, there are some walls on which I hang that are shameful. The amount of chucks, dusts, crud, and roller sheddings is just awful. I always blade walls just so they are baby butt smooth because wallpaper broadcasts every little titty that may be left on the walls.

Questions:

Do you all at least check the walls between coats to make sure something didn't inadvertently spoil the near perfect finish?

Do you check after the final coat to assure that finish IS baby butt smooth?

and last, does anyone ever blade the walls between coats? (Blading adds no swirls, causes no dust, knocks off titties, and is quicker)


----------



## plainpainter

I've never thought of blading between coats of paint - I usually did that between coats of mud. I'd go and manually check and spot sand with a spong sander now. 

This all started to click oned day when I saw a homeowner attempting to paint their own bedroom - they had primed the walls, and had sanded so much that they had 'burned' through the primer in many areas. And it occurred to me, what was the point? What did that accomplish? The most inefficient means of filling low spots?

As well, many of the latex primers I use advertise as enamel undercoaters - and to this end they actually leave an eggshell sheen contrary to the flat sheen of many old time oil primers of yesteryear. Then it occurred to me one day, if I pole sand the primer coat - then I am knocking off that eggshell sheen and ruining whatever enamel holdout/undercoating ability that it had.


----------



## MixMaster

We have been sanding between coats for the past 15yrs. Introduced power sanders about 12 yrs ago (Porter Cable 9" disc) and now can't get them away from the guys. Although most of our work is in new home construction we do use them in repaints also, usually correcting walls and/or repairs done by another contractor. Whether it is overkill or not we also lightcheck our walls before the 2nd coat in new home construction. As previously posted the walls are as smooth as a babies butt when finished.


----------



## Ole34

...............lets say your doing 3 finish coats on a wall and you sand between base coat-1-2 then apply the final 3rd coat ...........



now lets say your doing 4 finish coats on a different wall so you sand between base coat-1-2-3 then do final 4th coat.....................



my point here is in the first scenario your happy with the way the 3rd coat looks but in 2nd scenario you sand between 3rd and 4th final coat............why???? if 3rd coat looked good enough to be a finish in the first scenario then why all of sudden its not good in the second scenario???? is it not good cause its getting another coat so you just sand it to sand it ??? .............i just sand after the base coat then do however many finish im doing without sanding in between 




im tired ...........hope this makes sense lol


----------



## Gough

Most walls around here are textured GWB and we don't sand those between coats. On residential smooth-wall GWB, which is usually high-end work, we go over the walls with pole sanders fitted with dywall screens. It's not for adhesion, but just to pick up any nibs that might have found their way into the paint coat. Several of the GCs with whom we've worked always have the habit of checking the paint job by hand: they'll run their hand over a wall to check this. We make it a point to not give them any reason to have us repaint the walls.


----------



## TheRogueBristle

vermontpainter said:


> I consider it mandatory. Radius 360 sander from Full Circle International and the Wooster Dust Eater. Very cheap insurance and quality measure.



QFT. Especially second the Wooster Dust Eater. Those things are sweet. 

Sanding is easy and fast and has the advantage of knocking down any flecks and specks as well. I mean, what do you realisitically save by not doing it, compared to what you gain in the time it takes?


----------



## vermontpainter

TheRogueBristle said:


> QFT. Especially second the Wooster Dust Eater. Those things are sweet.
> 
> Sanding is easy and fast and has the advantage of knocking down any flecks and specks as well. I mean, what do you realisitically save by not doing it, compared to what you gain in the time it takes?


Word. I also wash my hands before meals. Some people dont. Different people have different habits.


----------



## OraarO

For me, it's almost always a personal preference. If the wall shows roughness after painting the first coat, I will pole sand (quickly, just a once over). If it is new construction - commercial normally, I always pole sand after priming and after the first coat. There is normally so much dust and debris that can get kicked up during the first two coats, it's worth the piece of mind knowing I'll have smooth walls when done. The last coat is usually done when all other trades are "almost" finished so debris is at a minimum at that point.


----------



## Paradigmzz

again, we are only taking about smooth, untextured walls right?


----------



## OraarO

Paradigmzz said:


> again, we are only taking about smooth, untextured walls right?


Yes, I was at least.


----------



## Wolfgang

I just have a hard time comprehending not at least scuffing walls between coats. I must be "old skool".....


----------



## johnthepainter

yes, radius 360, and dust them between coats.


----------



## Brett MCP

plainpainter said:


> I use to pole sand between all coats. And I disagree that it doesn't take much time, if it don't take much time - you aren't really sanding. Not to mention - cleaning up all the dust is time consuming if you really do it right. Over the last few years I have been challenging my own methods - I've held back and started sanding less. The last job I did was a total re-mud of the walls after wallpaper removal. I duct taped my shop vac to the end of the pole sander and had a strong halogen lamp and sanded it to perfection. Then I oil primed and two topcoats of paint - and didn't sand once during those applications - except a quick sponge sand in spots if there was some nic-nacs. And the final product looked as good as anything I had done in the past.


That's being very creative taping the shop vac to the pole sander, never tried that before.


----------



## A+HomeWork

:nerd: This is why I like this forum. I have only recently painted older homes which have smooth walls and I did not sand between coats. There was some trash in the finish coat, but not too bad. I wondered how one got that out, but didn't think you could sand eg-shel/satin latex wall paint very well. 99.99% of the homes I have ever painted have knock-down or light to heavy troweled textures.

Could someone post a good website for these sander items, pads, poles, etc.?

True confession: I just used a 3/4 nap lambswool on a smooth wall to give it a stipple look, a bumpy look. 

My ignorance precedes me...


----------



## vermontpainter

http://www.fullcircleinternational.com/radius360.html


----------



## vermontpainter

http://www.woosterbrush.com/upload/articlepdfs/WisemanPDRMarch08.pdf


----------



## TheRogueBristle

vermontpainter said:


> http://www.woosterbrush.com/upload/articlepdfs/WisemanPDRMarch08.pdf


Always be sure to wear your hard hat when using the Dust Eater.  (Or Dust Easter, as it's referred to here :laughing


----------



## daArch

Wolfgang said:


> I just have a hard time comprehending not at least scuffing walls between coats. I must be "old skool".....


Wolf, why?

For a mechanical bond?

Paint that's not completely cured when given a second coat will create a secure chemical bond. If bonding is the reason, then it's not really necessary.

At least that's what I was taught.


----------



## Wolfgang

Just to get rid of any nibs....which is why I said scuffing and not sanding.


----------



## captainblando

always sand between coats, its in every spec book, it gets rid of any irregularities, gives tooth for preceding coat .


----------



## daArch

captainblando said:


> always sand between coats, its in every spec book, it gets rid of any irregularities, gives tooth for preceding coat .


Cpt Blando,

Can you post these specs? Or where I can obtain one of those books? 

I have read the PDCA industry standards, and I can not remember seeing that one. That's not saying it don't exist, just saying I musta passed over it. I would love to quote that spec to many painters whose walls I have to make good before I paper. 

thanks


----------



## michaelsaam

Definately overkill. We always sand the walls once top to bottom with 80 grit sand paper on pole sanders. Then we mudd the walls and then when the mudd dries we use 100 grit on those areas. Ive painted 200 plus homes in the past two years and that is full interior exterior paint jobs that doesnt include side jobs or little ones. This works with out fail and I am always getting referals so we are doing something right. Stick to this and i promise youll be in good shape. JUst my lil bit of advice. www.mikespaintingonline.com


----------



## A+HomeWork

michaelsaam said:


> Definately overkill. We always sand the walls once top to bottom with 80 grit sand paper on pole sanders. Then we mudd the walls and then when the mudd dries we use 100 grit on those areas. Ive painted 200 plus homes in the past two years and that is full interior exterior paint jobs that doesnt include side jobs or little ones. This works with out fail and I am always getting referals so we are doing something right. Stick to this and i promise youll be in good shape. JUst my lil bit of advice. www.mikespaintingonline.com


Dude! 200 houses? That's one every 3+ days! How many crews do you have?

I'm impressed. :notworthy:


----------



## Paradigmzz

michaelsaam said:


> Definately overkill. We always sand the walls once top to bottom with 80 grit sand paper on pole sanders. Then we mudd the walls and then when the mudd dries we use 100 grit on those areas. Ive painted 200 plus homes in the past two years and that is full interior exterior paint jobs that doesnt include side jobs or little ones. This works with out fail and I am always getting referals so we are doing something right. Stick to this and i promise youll be in good shape. JUst my lil bit of advice. www.mikespaintingonline.com


Are you a painter, or a drywaller? No offense, but you totally lost me. Do you do massive production or oversee jobs? Why are you messing with mud? Are you talking about after skim and then texture? Either way, whatever you said in its limited context is way over my head. BTW, if you painted 200 houses in the last 2 years, what did you do before that?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Nevermind, I read your website. Your talking about rooms and misc, jobs in the 200 count... 

Moving on...


----------



## Ole34

captainblando said:


> always sand between coats, its in every spec book, it gets rid of any irregularities,.


 
your finish coat must have a lot of irregularities then unless you sand it after your finished :blink:.............put the books down




lets say your doing 2 coats so you sand in between 1st and 2nd then your finished right?? .............the 2nd coat being your finish coat but now the HO'er decides she wants 3 coats..........let me guess you sand the 2nd coat then apply the 3rd coat right??? ................now say the HO'er wants a 4th coat do you sand the 3rd coat now ?? lol


----------



## Rcon

I'm surprised at some of the responses. I thought sanding between coats was standard practice. At least it always has been for me. 

We've got nothing but smooth drywall around here so walls always get sanded, whether they look like they need it or not. I can't image not doing it - little nubs bug the sh!t outta me and you just know you're going to have a few here and there if you skip the scrubbing. 

jmo of course


----------



## A+HomeWork

Rcon said:


> I'm surprised at some of the responses. I thought sanding between coats was standard practice. At least it always has been for me.
> 
> We've got nothing but smooth drywall around here so walls always get sanded, whether they look like they need it or not. I can't image not doing it - little nubs bug the sh!t outta me and you just know you're going to have a few here and there if you skip the scrubbing.
> 
> jmo of course


Isn't Ole34 making the point that eventually, you have to have a final coat that doesn't get sanded? 
2 coats-sand the first.
3 coats-sand first and second, etc.


----------



## JoseyWales

I pole sand with 120 before the first coat of a repaint.....If I strain my paint I usually don't have to sand after that...I use a lint free sleeve so that isn't a problem....Obviously new drywall needs a sanding after the prime...

Sometimes I don't strain the paint and I need to give it a quick sand after the first coat..That said I strain the paint most of the time.


----------



## Ole34

A+HomeWork said:


> Isn't Ole34 making the point that eventually, you have to have a final coat that doesn't get sanded?
> 2 coats-sand the first.
> 3 coats-sand first and second, etc.


 

EXACTLY...............:thumbsup: but let them keep sanding after every coat lol


strain your paint and sand once and you'll be fine


----------



## ltd

sanding walls .i dont got to sand no stinking walls. anyways hers my 2 cents .where am at around here its mostly swirled hard coat.so i dont sand that.when i do paint dw or smooth plaster i will go over with a pole sander im talking bout a once over .dust walls ,spot clean and so be it .after first coat if i see anything i will hit that spot and only that spot .i do not strain paint i keep it fresh and keep bucket full .all this sanding in my very humble opinion .i just dont see it .


----------



## straight_lines

So just to clarify and recap this thread, do most professional painters sand walls before, and between coats?









:jester:


----------



## jsheridan

I sand walls with 80 prior to spackle and I sand between every coat, and I make sure my paint is clean. However, my between coat sand consists of walking the room running a piece of 150 or so up and down the length of my reach. Don't care how clean your paint is or how much you dust, by the time that coat dries, it will have some contaminants, be it stray cover fabric, dust, etc. If you run your hand on the wall, you'll feel it, that bothers me.


----------



## mybiz

*Sanding between coats*

I think the guys that are sanding between coats are getting paid by the hour! I just heard about this in between coat idea. That is why I am looking into it. I can not believe this is at all important. I painted for RHA as a sub contractor it is city housing crappy city apartments and houses for 6 years. I am going to start again, but not in the free housing area's. I sand all the crap off the walls wipe them down. I don't use a tac cloth. I use a shop vac. I am no pro, just a single mother trying to eat. But I can not see how sanding would be a benefit. If you sand and prep wall first. Then use a clean roller sleeve ( no loose nap, get it off and dampn it) and a good paint/primer and feather your wall after you roll. I can not see how it needs to be sanded in between coats. I know I am just a dumb girl. But really guys unless you have a brand new wall where ya going?. Its a wall and its paint on da' wall. Its not the kings castle its a dam wall. LOL How much more of a difference could sanding between coats be. I think the only reason I would consider it is if I used a ****ty paint that for some reason did not adhere to the first coat and a really dirty roller. But all that could have been avoided if you would have done the basic steps prep before you put your roller in the paint.BUT I will try it even though its is just more work and I really do not think it will make a bit of difference. I for sure will get back on here and tell you I was right! LOL . Oh and you all have any idea on prices in upstate NY to charge the people.? I am thinking 250/300 a room ceiling trim and I supply paint. Thanks, Michelle:2guns:


----------



## StripandCaulk

damn two necro's right out of the gate. nice!


----------



## TJ Paint

Ok so I think it's really useless to sand for extra adhesion, except using semigloss and up.

I got a question. If one main reason to scuff is to get rid of nubs and boogers, how do you get rid of them on the final coat since you don't sand the final coat?

Mostly textured walls around me so no sanding. I haven't had any problems with adhesion.


----------



## HJ61

When I sand before the final coat, it's definitely not because I'm worried about adhesion. It's just to make the finish a bit smoother than everyone else's. And knock mdf dust from carpenters off the wall, lol. I do it while other painters might take a smoke break or a texting break. I figure I lose way more production to peoples social media than sanding media!


----------

